
U.S. 19th in science, 31st in math out of 35 OECD countries - nature24
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161011-math-science-teachers/
======
digital55
2015 PISA results for U.S.: [https://www.oecd.org/pisa/PISA-2015-United-
States.pdf](https://www.oecd.org/pisa/PISA-2015-United-States.pdf)

